# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  مباشر زفــــــــــة الاستاذ عصام الحاج والدكتورة سامرين للمفوضية

## امام اباتي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اليوم سنزف الاستاذ عصام الحاج مرشح الامانة العامة والدكتورة سامرين لمقعد المرأة لمكاتب المفوضية 
تابعونا
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الان الموكب امام مكتب الاستاذ عصام الحاج
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الحضور :
عبد العظيم حاج عمر
مصعب العجب
امام اباتي
الرايقة
red arena
د. سامرين
اسلام
ميدو77
بروجكتر ( من منتدي الجماهير )
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق ياشباب
بس ماكان في داعي تنضم لحملة عصام الحاج حتى لايفهم انه هو الموجه لها بخوض الانتخابات

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بالتوفيق ياشباب
بس ماكان في داعي تنضم لحملة عصام الحاج حتى لايفهم انه هو الموجه لها بخوض الانتخابات





اطمئن يا كسلاوي

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الان يخرج الاستاذ عصام الحاج من المكتب وبرفقته عدد كبير من الموظفين لتحية الموكب
*

----------


## shdaad

*انشاء الله من الفائزين فعلا يا شباب اختيار موفق للمنبر في الوقوف مع المرشحيين السيد عصام معروف لي الجميع بمواقفه الصلبه مع المريخ والاخت الرائعة د سامرين يكفي فقط تطلعها ان تكون في مجلس الادارة لخدمة المريخ لهما التوفيق 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الاستاذ حافظ النور 
عبد العزيز 24 
ابو حسن
والحضور الانيق
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الان تحرك الموكب متجه الي المفوضية 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*سنمدكم بالصور بعد قليل
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*خطوة عديلة ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه..
*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

سنمدكم بالصور بعد قليل



يا ريت سريع يا امام
يديكم العافية

*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه..



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه..



مع نفسك
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق ياشباب
*

----------


## musab aljak

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله 

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الآن إكتمال إجراءات الترشيح ... لكل من د/ سامرين ، د/ هشام يس ، أ/ عصام الحاج



*

----------


## حافظ النور

*


*

----------


## حافظ النور

*


*

----------


## حافظ النور

*


*

----------


## مرهف

*أجمل أيام حياتي هذه التي اعايشها الأن اسأل الله ان يستجيب لابتهالي ومناجاتي
وان يتغير الحال للأجمل وان تكون اختنا ونجمتنا وسيدتنا سامرين عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ
وان يوفق الله اخوتنا د هشام والاستاذ خالد واستاذنا عصام او طارق سيد
وان يكون يد الزعيم التي تقهر الصعاب
..
الله ادمها نعمة واحفظها من الزوال
...

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*


*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*بالمناسبة..ضحكتي دي ما تفهموها غلط..انا قاصد امام..
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*وصول طارق تفاحة ووكيل الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الان حضر وكيل الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى لتكملة اجراءات ترشيحه لنائب الرئيس 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الان حضر الباشمهندس / عبد القادر الزبير همت لتكملة اجراءات ترشيحه .. فى مقعد مساعد الرئيس 
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					






أسد والله 
ليت كان ضمن المرشحين الفاتح المقبول ايضا
...
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*وصول شيخ العرب / محمد على الجاك ضقل (وكيل جمال الوالى )الان وبدأ فى تكملة اجراءات ترشيح جمال الوالى  لرئاسة  المجلس 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*د/ سامرين و د / هشام يس


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

وصول شيخ العرب / محمد على الجاك ضقل الان وبدأ فى تكملة اجراءات ترشيحه لعضوية المجلس 



الزول ده ماشي لي وين ؟؟؟ ترررررا تررررا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

د/ سامرين و د / هشام يس





بداية النصر المؤزر للثنائي الاونلاينابي المظفر
*

----------


## هيثم برعي

*موفقين باذن الله ياشباب ودعواتنا لكم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انشاء الله بالتوفيق و شكرا يا شباب علي النقل المباشر 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عجبكو المجلس البعد ده جهز نفسك
انا مزكيك من هسه

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الزول ده ماشي لي وين ؟؟؟ ترررررا تررررا





عذراً العزيز كسلاوى .. للخطأ الغير مقصود .. فضقل اتى وكيلاً لتكملة اجراءات ترشيح جمال الوالى وليس مرشحاً فى نفسه ..

لكم العتبى 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*توكيل ترشيح عبد الله حسن عيسى 





د / هشام 





د/ سامرين تبدأ عملية الترشيح 







عظمة - حجوج - سامرين 



اعضاء اون لاين وبعض المرشحين 





طارق تفاحة يبدأ اجراءات الترشيح 


*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*الأخ / عصام الحاج عثمان حاج علي ، رجل شهم وكريم واخو أخوان وغير ذلك زول محبوب في كل منطقته (شندي والنوراب غرب شندي) ورجل له ايادي بيضاء لكل المنطقة وغير ذلك رجل شجاع ولا ياخاف في قول الحق لومة لائم ، اتمنى له التوفيق .

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

عجبكو المجلس البعد ده جهز نفسك
انا مزكيك من هسه






احم احم انشاء الله بس لا تحرمونا من اصواتكم 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بالتوفيق لمرشحي المنبر
ومشكورين ياشباب علي النقل الحي
وياعظمه والله زعيم كبير مفروض السنه دي كان تترشح للمجلس
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*










*

----------


## حافظ النور

*







*

----------


## حافظ النور

*






*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*







*

----------


## حافظ النور

*







*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*







*

----------


## حافظ النور

*







*

----------


## معتز المكى

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

ومشكورين يا حبايبنا على المتابعة الرائعة ...
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بالتوفيق للجميع الاستاذ عصام الحاج ود. سامرين

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بالتوفيق لكل حادب علي مصلحة الكيان
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					









بالتوفيق للمصادم الأستاذ عصام الحاج و الدكتورة سامرين
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*امنياتنا 
للبلدوزر عصام الحاج بالتوفيق
فهو اهل لهذا المنصب
لما يمتلك من قوة الشخصية 
والزود عن حياض الزعيم والخبرة والممارسة العملية
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*التحية والتجلة
للاستاذ عصام الحاج
والدكتورة سامرين
مع الامنيات بالفوز المؤزر
*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زياد-ودالفضل
					

التحية والتجلة
للاستاذ عصام الحاج
والدكتورة سامرين
مع الامنيات بالفوز المؤزر



فائزين باذن الله

*

----------


## محمد star

*السلام عليكم 
بالتوفيق للدكتوره سامرين
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*بالتوفيق لدكتورتنا سامرين وللاستاذ عصام الحاج 
ونتمني التوفيق لكل من يخدم الزعيم 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتنا
ربنا يوفق كل من كانت بنيته المصلحة الخالصة للمريخ
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*بالتوفيق خالد + سامرين + عصام
*

----------


## مناوي

*بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييق للاستاذ عصام الحاج والدكتورة سامرين ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شدوا الهمه ياشباب حتى يفوز الرباعي الاستاذ عصام الحاج والاستاذ خالد تاج السر والدكاترة هشام وسامرين

*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*تاكد فوز عصام وكفي الله المريخاب شر الانشقاقات
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*ألف مبرووووووووك للقوي الأمين عصام الحاج وعقبالكم د.هشام يس و د. سامرين بالتوفيق انشاء الله
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو حسن
					

ألف مبرووووووووك للقوي الأمين عصام الحاج وعقبالكم د.هشام يس و د. سامرين بالتوفيق انشاء الله



يارب . يارب . يارب .
عقبال طارق كمان بالتعيين عشان المجلس يبقى نار منقد .

*

----------


## ابوالتيمان

*وين الصور يا امام نحن فى انتظارها
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*يارب تكتمل فرحتنا بالمجلس الجديد .
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*وين الصور
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك
مطرق دار جعل
*

----------

